# acpi and usb stick

## ykcorse

Hey, how are you? i have a little problem with my usb stick, it only works when i boot linux with the lilo option append="acpi=off" . I would like to use my usb stick with acpi enabled, because acpi is very important in my laptop and i hate to restart the computer every time i want to use the pendrive. This is what i see in /var/log/messages since i plug the usb stick untill i unplug it when acpi is enabled:

Jul 19 11:50:14 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using address 2

Jul 19 11:50:19 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: control timeout on ep0out

Jul 19 11:50:19 ykcorse-gentoo ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: Unlink after no-IRQ? Different ACPI or APIC settings may help.

Jul 19 11:50:24 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: control timeout on ep0out

Jul 19 11:50:24 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: device not accepting address 2, error -110

Jul 19 11:50:24 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using address 3

Jul 19 11:50:29 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: control timeout on ep0out

Jul 19 11:50:34 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: control timeout on ep0out

Jul 19 11:50:35 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: device not accepting address 3, error -110

Jul 19 11:50:35 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using address 4

Jul 19 11:50:40 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: control timeout on ep0out

Jul 19 11:50:45 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: control timeout on ep0out

Jul 19 11:50:45 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: device not accepting address 4, error -110

Jul 19 11:50:46 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using address 5

Jul 19 11:50:51 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: control timeout on ep0out

Jul 19 11:50:56 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: control timeout on ep0out

Jul 19 11:50:56 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: device not accepting address 5, error -110

Jul 19 11:50:56 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using address 6

Jul 19 11:51:01 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: control timeout on ep0out

Jul 19 11:51:06 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: control timeout on ep0out

Jul 19 11:51:07 ykcorse-gentoo usb 4-3: device not accepting address 6, error -110

Jul 19 11:51:07 ykcorse-gentoo ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: port 3 reset error -110

Jul 19 11:51:07 ykcorse-gentoo hub 4-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)

Jul 19 11:51:07 ykcorse-gentoo ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: port 3 reset error -110

Jul 19 11:51:07 ykcorse-gentoo hub 4-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)

Jul 19 11:51:07 ykcorse-gentoo ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: port 3 reset error -110

Jul 19 11:51:07 ykcorse-gentoo hub 4-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32) 

does anyone have the same problem? thanks

----------

## jinxos

Well first off you need to provide us with more detail... What brand/model is your laptop? Any details about your hardware (post your lspci output)?

Having said that, have you checked the linux-laptop pages (or GoOgle for that matter) for any hints about your specific laptop?

----------

## ykcorse

my laptop is an Acer Aspire 1353xc and the pendrive is a traveling disk 2.0. I have talked to a couple of friends who have the same laptop, but they didnt have any usb stick to prove. I have plugged some other mass storage devices ( my mp3 player) and it works. The mp3 player flash memory uses usb 1.1 and the pendrive uses usb 2.0. Then i think there is some problem with usb 2.0. I also have a usb mouse which works properly. 

lspci:

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [KM400] Chipset Host Bridge

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge

0000:00:07.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:08.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

0000:00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Intel 537 [AC97 Modem] (rev 80)

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video (rev 01)

thanks

----------

## garn

do lspci -v as root and look at the IRQs, I'm betting USB 2.0 shares an IRQ with something else. ACPI is in charge of IRQ allocation when it's around.

But that's all the help I can give you. :-/ sorry.

----------

## ykcorse

lspci -v:

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [KM400] Chipset Host Bridge

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 7205

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 8

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [80] AGP version 3.5

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: d1000000-d1ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f0000000-f3ffffff

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:07.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI]: Unknown device 0033

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 5

        Memory at 10000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=05, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 10400000-107ff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: 10800000-10bff000

        I/O window 0: 00004400-000044ff

        I/O window 1: 00004800-000048ff

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

0000:00:08.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI]: Unknown device 0033

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        Memory at d0004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI]: Unknown device 0033

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 4

        I/O ports at 1c00 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI]: Unknown device 0033

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at 1c20 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI]: Unknown device 0033

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9

        I/O ports at 1c40 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI]: Unknown device 0033

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Memory at d0004800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI]: Unknown device 0033

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if$        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI]: Unknown device 0033

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 4

        I/O ports at 1c60 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI]: Unknown device 0033

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

        I/O ports at 1000

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Intel 537 [AC97 Modem] (rev 80)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI]: Unknown device 0033

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

        I/O ports at 1400

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI]: Unknown device 0033

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 4

        I/O ports at 1800

        Memory at d0004c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [$        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI]: Unknown device 0033

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 4

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)

        Memory at d1000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [70] AGP version 2.0

root@ykcorse-gentoo ykcorse # lspci -v | grep IRQ

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 5

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 4

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 4

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 4

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 4

it looks like my IRQ allocation is a mess. All the devices are sharing the IRQs!! but usb 2.0 looks ok,no? thanks

----------

## ykcorse

it was a problem with irq. Thanks to Javier Lopez, who told me to append acpi=noirq in lilo, now it works

----------

## bosje

```
acpi=noirq
```

This also works for me! Thanks for the help.

I appended it to the grub command line. I use kernel 2.6.8 on an ACER aspire 1357LMi.

Mike

----------

## maiku

Wow that actually worked for me too.  I was trying to get my hp officejet printer to work on /dev/usb/lp0 and it would not show up at all!  I'd really like some more information on this if possible.  I'm curious about things like whether or not this makes things slower, why ACPI handles conflicting IRQs and without it who handles it. and finally what in the world is ACPI.

Idle curiosity ate the cat.

----------

